# Chip on door



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking for some advice. Someone has opened their door on my 3 week old car and chipped the paint on the door. So far i have contacted chips away who have said it would require a full respray of the door. I have included some pictures if anyone could help out with advice that would be great. Car is a Golf R estate.


----------



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where are the pictures fella? they haven't uploaded.


----------



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)

http://i65.tinypic.com/3176puf.jpg


----------



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)

Its the tiny white lines. Appologies for the pics as it raining pretty hard


----------



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)

http://i64.tinypic.com/rh31mu.jpg


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I would just touch it in with some base and clear, give it a polish and you would hardly notice.


----------



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)

So would a body shop be able to do this for me as i have no clue


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cod1978 said:


> So would a body shop be able to do this for me as i have no clue


A body shop will repair that with no problems. :buffer:


----------



## Cod1978 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks guys for your answers.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cod1978 said:


> Thanks guys for your answers.


Don't worry fella, it's all repairable and you'll wonder if it ever happened.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't worry fella, it's all repairable and you'll wonder if it ever happened.
> 
> View attachment 51410


I'd agree with this, but can totally understand how gutted you must be feeling on a 3 week old car - it's taken a while, but my wife now understands why l'll park far away on a car park - from entrance to supermarket say, to try to minimise the risk of some careless €$$€ opening their door on to it..

Hope you get it sorted


----------

